# بليز اريد شرح لدائرة fm



## AHMA1410 (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ابغى شرح مفصل عن مكونات دائرة fm التالية ومهام كل مكون اذا احد عند خبره

الدائره في المرفقات


----------



## AHMA1410 (3 مايو 2014)

يعني ما احد عندة خلفية 

بلييييز شباب على الاقل وش فايدة الدايود في الدايرة 
والملف الاول ليش كبير كذا ايش الغرض منة


----------



## emad arbab (17 يوليو 2014)

الترتنزيستور الاول (q1): يعمل كمكبر للاشارة الصوتية القادمة من المايكروفون
الترتنزيستور الثاني (q2):يعمل كمضمن (مازج) للاشارة الصوتية والاشاره الحاملة
الملف l2 و المكثف المتغير c5 : يعملان كدائرة رنين (دائرة لتوليد موجة حاملة للاشارة الصوتية)
الدايود : غلبا لمنع اشارة الخرج من العوده للمراحل الاولى (انا غير متاكد انه مجرد تخمين والله اعلم)
دي المراحل الاساسية في الدائرة بقية العناصر تشترك تعمل مكمله لهذه المراحل 
اعذرني هذا كل ما استطيع افادتك به .. انا لم اجرب هذه الدائرة ولا اعلم مدى فعاليتها لكن لدي نموزج لدائرة اخرى مجربه ومضمونه 100 %
سارسلها لك ^_^


----------

